# How to build a 400+ fps target



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

After building the 4'x4'x18'' frame I covered it with black plastic and then the Third Hand Archery 4'x4' skin was stapled to the corners. Notice how loose the skin looks. After getting it centered top and sides, I stapled every inch or two.








When I got to the bottom, I folded the excess in and stapled across. Then weighed the empty frame. Just under 43 lbs.













Note there is still slack in the skin. I forgot to take pictures of the top where you fill it with clothes. Sorry will when I get a chance.

These two shots out of my Scorpyd crossbow. 400 gr arrow 360 fps. got about 7" penetration and 2 finger pull.:wink:







Notice the clothing being packed in took all the slack out of the skin and made it tight.:thumbs_up


----------



## brianmac (Jun 16, 2018)

I think I'll build one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I built 2 today but only had enough filler for one.:wink: Here is a link if ya need it.
http://www.thirdhandarchery.com/product.asp?PRODID=23


----------



## TechStuf (Sep 27, 2012)

Rag targets are the absolute best. I have yet to find a target in the retail market that remotely competes. Old denim really gives you your money's worth. Only takes a moment to rip off the old face and staple a new one on, or refill/reposition the rags. And two finger removal to boot. There's so much give and variable geometry to the fill material that it really stops the arrows quick, but without hanging on tight when it's time to pull 'em.

You can make 'em any size and put wild game silhouette shapes on 'em.

Best targets I've ever shot.


----------



## Plant 175 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great winter project I use your rag bags and they are great also.


----------



## RonChi07 (Dec 1, 2018)

I've seen many of these made now on AT, this seems to be the simplest design I've seen. I've also heard of guys using that blue boat shrink wrap, fella said he hit up some marina's in the spring and got it for free. It kept the rig light and virtually waterproof. Not sure how easy it was pulling but his photos proved effective stopping. I'm going to give the shrink wrap a try since I'm surrounded by marina's, if it sucks, I'll give my wife the pleasure of filling it with my old "yard work" clothes I won't throw away. Lol


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ron: It wouldn't hurt to mix clothing with the boat wrap. Just a little food for thought.:wink:


----------



## bullybbq (Feb 16, 2010)

I built one about 8 years ago and it will stop anything you throw at it. I had a Scorpyd 175LE that shot 444fps and it stopped the bolts like it hit a brick wall. 2 finger arrow pull outs all day long. I used old clothes. It is important to remove all buttons,zippers,metal rivets on blue jeans. I also used Thompson water sealer on the wood. Target looks the same as the day i built it. Still shooting original skins.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have one built. Nothing to stuff it with. I'm not using clothes. I dont want mold. I've been waiting scoring some plastic. I also have a few marinas near me. I'll see if I can get some wraps in the spring. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ecald2008 (Jan 2, 2019)

glad I found this post.* tired of pulling my guts out to remove arrows

Sent from my SM-G950U using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

bullybbq said:


> I built one about 8 years ago and it will stop anything you throw at it. I had a Scorpyd 175LE that shot 444fps and it stopped the bolts like it hit a brick wall. 2 finger arrow pull outs all day long. I used old clothes. It is important to remove all buttons,zippers,metal rivets on blue jeans. I also used Thompson water sealer on the wood. Target looks the same as the day i built it. *Still shooting original skins.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> *Pretty darn good for a $30 set of skins, if I do have to say so myself.
> *
> ...


----------



## runnhunt (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm building one of these targets now, but using plastic grocery bags as fill. You can usually get them from the recycling bin at grocery stores if you don't happen to have thousands of them at home already.


----------



## runnhunt (Jan 5, 2019)

Here's the finished target:








I wish I had known about Third Hand Archery's skins before I bought all of the supplies for this one

Great post, thirdhandman!


----------



## Pursuit5835 (Mar 4, 2018)

That’s awesome. I have a ton of carpet and am going to do this


----------



## FatboyD (May 22, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## bbolstad81 (Dec 4, 2016)

Great build.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## catch30 (Jan 21, 2013)

Will I have issues pulling arrows if I am using outserts? I am currently shooting vaps with the oversized outserts.


----------



## Plant 175 (Jun 11, 2013)

Do the skins come with instructions on how to build the box ?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

catch30 said:


> Will I have issues pulling arrows if I am using outserts? I am currently shooting vaps with the oversized outserts.


IMHO outserts are the poorest designed inserts there are. They are horrible on all targets as you well know. They will not work well in a rag target either. 
Sorry.:sad:


----------



## eddiethehunter (Oct 14, 2007)

I need to do this!! Thanks for posting


----------



## Pauk109 (Jan 25, 2019)

Same here. Thanks!


----------



## Redfish1 (Jan 30, 2014)

great thanks


----------



## Diegov93 (May 25, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## CRBMAN (Oct 13, 2018)

What's the best outdoor target stuffing? I want something that can stay out in all conditions.


----------



## lljayll (Sep 1, 2018)

Nice. May have to try to build something similar.


----------



## highcountry68 (Jul 5, 2009)

In for my own diy target, thanks for the specs.


----------



## Nollid93 (Nov 15, 2018)

For added safety, I added a stall mat(horse mat) in case anything decided to come through the back. This gave me that extra layer of stopping power. Depending on the capacity of the fill material I would say 1/2" to 3/4" for ample protection. The only downside being the price, as I cannot find any for less than 35$ locally. Up to you if you are worried about over-penetration.


----------



## BBFarm (Feb 3, 2019)

This is perfect! I was just trying to figure out how to get a decent sized target in my back yard without spending close to $1k. This is a lifesaver. Thank you much. Gonna take a look at your website too.


----------



## Blinker6675 (Feb 26, 2010)

great build


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I made a couple two years ago and stuffed them with boat coverings (removed all buckles and straps) and they work great and the arrows pull easy. I also put an old piece of tin on top to shed the water and they are outside 9 or 10 months of the year.


----------



## Jbarrow (Oct 6, 2014)

I have my target built using the 4x4 I bought from thirdhandman and I think I have put the cart before the horse. I have been looking everywhere for some material and here in the DFW area can’t find any freebies on material. Does anyone think that old
moving blankets would work as the filler or something else be better? Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

I have heard that jeans work good. Need to remove snaps, buttons, zippers and anything metal. I got my plastic from a boat dealer who was getting ready to have a show.


----------



## yelpy (Dec 24, 2011)

nick060200 said:


> I have one built. Nothing to stuff it with. I'm not using clothes. I dont want mold. I've been waiting scoring some plastic. I also have a few marinas near me. I'll see if I can get some wraps in the spring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just be careful with plastic. I used plastic bags and some arrows got hung up pulling them out. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky123321 (Dec 11, 2010)

Why bother when this 28x28 target will easily stop a 450fps arrow.

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/delta-mckenzie-range-bag?a=2187270


----------



## NDPronghorn (Jan 3, 2008)

Do you cut the rags or clothing to a certain size to get a denser and more fully compressed pack or not?? Also will the 18” thickness stop a 465 FPS arrow for a length of time before being shot out?? Thanks


----------



## yelpy (Dec 24, 2011)

NDPronghorn said:


> Do you cut the rags or clothing to a certain size to get a denser and more fully compressed pack or not?? Also will the 18” thickness stop a 465 FPS arrow for a length of time before being shot out?? Thanks


My third hand bag stuffed full of clothes stops my 175 Vent extreme shot from a couple feet away. Its heavy but works just fine. 

I can use a new bag and some more clothes and will have more old clothes soon from spring cleaning. 

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtc189 (Dec 6, 2018)

Good looking target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamondback (Feb 13, 2019)

Outstanding target stop ideas.


----------



## Zx636 (Feb 12, 2016)

Great info


----------



## Thedaddy (Dec 30, 2018)

how many of those boat covers does it take to stuff one of these targets??


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

Depends. I believe I used 4 on one and 5 on the other. Some of the covers I cut into smaller pieces to get them in easier.


----------



## 2xlung (Jul 12, 2014)

Great job. I'm always looking for new target ideas.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

CRBMAN said:


> What's the best outdoor target stuffing? I want something that can stay out in all conditions.


Plastic. I just replaced the clothes in my targets with the thin plastic that covers clothing when it's delivered to department stores. I found a guy that worked there and he gave me a ton if it. I'm sure you could call around and ask. Another thing, most grocery stores will recycle the plastic pallet wrap. I found one locally that was willing to sell me a bail of it for $35. In my opinion, the plastic works way better than clothing or rags and the target will weigh a lot less.


----------



## Erat08 (Dec 7, 2018)

Great idea. Tagged.


----------



## bbreck701 (Feb 12, 2019)

Rag targets are great. Easy pull and last forever


----------



## csp13 (Jul 19, 2018)

Where do most people buy enough clothing to fill these targets? Is there a certain type of clothing that works best?


----------



## tsapp51 (Dec 5, 2014)

The one thing I have heard of is blue jeans. I used plastic from boat covers.


----------



## Kordpga (Jan 1, 2016)

awesome, god diy project for the winter


----------



## waldo320 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice job looks good


----------



## huntinpreacher (Jan 29, 2019)

Wonderful idea! I made one with old feed sacs, which worked great!


----------



## dkoy (Oct 4, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## Deli (Jun 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

amazing!


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

👍


----------



## Purity02 (Jun 15, 2016)

wow thats a great idea!


----------



## artemisw (Oct 17, 2014)

great idea,  

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 MI MAX 2 發送


----------



## LTesnohlidek (Sep 21, 2017)

awesome thank you


----------



## writer542 (May 3, 2011)

very nice. How many shots do you think you can put through it?


----------



## pippodick (Apr 10, 2012)

Best target


----------



## Tribbyhunter30 (Feb 26, 2019)

Nice job on the frame!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

NDPronghorn said:


> Do you cut the rags or clothing to a certain size to get a denser and more fully compressed pack or not?? Also will the 18” thickness stop a 465 FPS arrow for a length of time before being shot out?? Thanks


I just built this one for the Scorpyd crossbow booth at the ATA show. From about 10 yards it stopped arrows up to 450 fps for 3 days without a single passthrough. I don't think that an additional 15 fps will make that much difference.







This is the back side after 3 days.


----------



## Kmarks (Jul 6, 2018)

Awesome build.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

writer542 said:


> very nice. How many shots do you think you can put through it?


Good question. We have never shot one out. We paid a few guys a long time ago to wear out our rag bag which uses the same material. It took over 72,000 shots to wear it out.
12,000 on the front.







60,000 for the back side


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for the post


----------



## 65mustang13 (May 15, 2013)

Nice job, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tack622 (May 13, 2020)

If your stuffing the target with rags, line the inside bottom and up the walls approximately 2.5 inches with a single continuous piece of 6 mil plastic. This combined with keeping a heavy trash bag over the target when not in use will significantly reduce mold issues.


----------



## Clayphillips07 (May 16, 2020)

How do you come up with the rating? Do you use tensil strength? is there a formula?


----------



## mlkrdma (Apr 27, 2008)

I built one a few years ago with fabric scrapes from a local fabric store. It’s been a while, but I think they gave two or large three bags to me for free.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Clayphillips07 said:


> How do you come up with the rating? Do you use tensil strength? is there a formula?


What rating are you referring to? If you are referring to the 400fps, that is what this target stood up to at the ATA for 3 days at about 10 yards. 0 pass throughs. It was set up in the Scorpyd Crossbow practice area and shot at with 400 gr arrows at over 400fps.


----------



## mnthor (May 14, 2020)

Built this one for outdoor use, used shrinkrap and plastic for the guts. Agree with others the outsert design on vaps is poor, fortunately all my vap outserts should be gone in a week thanks to this target and can find something else!


----------



## redbeardsteve (Jan 25, 2015)

Do you stuff it from the front or back and then staple the faces down or from the top?


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Our instructions are to put a 8" x 3' cut out in the top 2"x12". Put the entire target together including the skins and trim. Then fill through the cut out in the top of the box. Hope this helps.:secret:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

writer542 said:


> very nice. How many shots do you think you can put through it?


Very good question. If you field points match the diameter of the insert and arrow, you will be very old before it wears out. We haven't worn one out yet. We have left them in the sun unprotected and the sun will rot the target skins just as it does the store-bought targets within a couple years.:secret:


----------



## Nkt275 (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice post, thanks!


----------



## jzelina (Jan 31, 2020)

Great idea, thanks!


----------



## nulldevice (Apr 11, 2018)

I built one of these just recently, it's great. Initially planned to go with plastic wraps as seen in another thread, but then decided to use rags - and it works brilliantly!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow! Glad to see our targets have made their way to Austria. Thanks much! Please tell your hunting buddies over their about our products.:thumbs_up:RockOn::thumbs_up


----------



## samuelbieser (Sep 30, 2019)

this is really good, I was going to use some 1/2" thick rubber and use it as a back stop kind of deal but this may be smarter and cheaper


----------



## cory.pitts (Nov 10, 2017)

Interesting target idea.


----------



## Kyhunter1986 (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks like a good weekend project


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If you have young children, it can be a great project to do together. Kids like helping.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Clayphillips07 said:


> How do you come up with the rating? Do you use tensil strength? is there a formula?


No formula at all. We shoot the 12'' deep target up to 350 fps with a 400 gr arrow. Once the target starts to bulge we simply turn the target and shoot the clothing back. This eliminates pass-throughs. 400fps and 400 grain did penetrate more, so we just built it deeper. I had a few 500 fps bows shoot it that didn't get a pass- through too.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

samuelbieser said:


> this is really good, I was going to use some 1/2" thick rubber and use it as a back stop kind of deal but this may be smarter and cheaper


Agreed! this is much easier, less expensive and arrow removal is much easier than 1/2'' rubber.


----------



## flybyjohn (Feb 4, 2006)

Just finished building my first target and filled it with clothing, and sheets. Built out of 5/4 treated decking boards that were in the cull bin in Home depot. I got a bail of clothes from the Salvation army for $100.00. They said it was around 1500 lbs. I think maybe closer to 1000 but still a lot of clothes. My wife and daughter already went through it and found quite a few high end coats and clothing that they are going to sell and make up the $100.00 I spent on the clothing (plus some things they want to keep for themselves).

I put on one face and made a tub out of visqueen plastic and an iron and put that in the box for a liner. I then started layering clothes until it was about 3 inches higher than the box sides. I then put another piece of visqueen plastic over the top and ironed down the sides to the plastic tub in the bottom. Basically made a bag that the clothes were in. I cut a small x in the plastic in the corner of the box and hooked my shop vac over it. I taped the hole when done. It shrunk the clothing down and was about 2" lower than the sides, so I layered in a few more blankets over the top of that and tucked the edges between the plastic bag and the sides of the target. I used a black blanket for the last layer and stapled the Third Hand Skin over that. Set it upright and shot an arrow into it. When I pulled the arrow, it started wheezing and it puffed up and is tight as a drum now.









My arrows run just about 304 feet per second and penetrate just about 5-6 inches point blank range. I fabricated a few steel bits to set it on two fence posts so that I can flip it to the other side every now and then. Shooting at this size of a target from 70 yards takes a lot of nervousness of missing out of the equation and I find that I am more relaxed shooting. Jim was a great guy to deal with and I really like his product. Especially the longer-length target material. I still need to make a cover for it to keep it out of the sun.


----------



## d123avek (Sep 10, 2011)

flybyjohn said:


> Just finished building my first target and filled it with clothing, and sheets. Built out of 5/4 treated decking boards that were in the cull bin in Home depot. I got a bail of clothes from the Salvation army for $100.00. They said it was around 1500 lbs. I think maybe closer to 1000 but still a lot of clothes. My wife and daughter already went through it and found quite a few high end coats and clothing that they are going to sell and make up the $100.00 I spent on the clothing (plus some things they want to keep for themselves).
> 
> I put on one face and made a tub out of visqueen plastic and an iron and put that in the box for a liner. I then started layering clothes until it was about 3 inches higher than the box sides. I then put another piece of visqueen plastic over the top and ironed down the sides to the plastic tub in the bottom. Basically made a bag that the clothes were in. I cut a small x in the plastic in the corner of the box and hooked my shop vac over it. I taped the hole when done. It shrunk the clothing down and was about 2" lower than the sides, so I layered in a few more blankets over the top of that and tucked the edges between the plastic bag and the sides of the target. I used a black blanket for the last layer and stapled the Third Hand Skin over that. Set it upright and shot an arrow into it. When I pulled the arrow, it started wheezing and it puffed up and is tight as a drum now.
> View attachment 7436593
> ...


Damn nice. Can't wait to get my skins in. Like the steel flip fixture idea [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

flybyjohn said:


> Just finished building my first target and filled it with clothing, and sheets. Built out of 5/4 treated decking boards that were in the cull bin in Home depot. I got a bail of clothes from the Salvation army for $100.00. They said it was around 1500 lbs. I think maybe closer to 1000 but still a lot of clothes. My wife and daughter already went through it and found quite a few high end coats and clothing that they are going to sell and make up the $100.00 I spent on the clothing (plus some things they want to keep for themselves).
> 
> I put on one face and made a tub out of visqueen plastic and an iron and put that in the box for a liner. I then started layering clothes until it was about 3 inches higher than the box sides. I then put another piece of visqueen plastic over the top and ironed down the sides to the plastic tub in the bottom. Basically made a bag that the clothes were in. I cut a small x in the plastic in the corner of the box and hooked my shop vac over it. I taped the hole when done. It shrunk the clothing down and was about 2" lower than the sides, so I layered in a few more blankets over the top of that and tucked the edges between the plastic bag and the sides of the target. I used a black blanket for the last layer and stapled the Third Hand Skin over that. Set it upright and shot an arrow into it. When I pulled the arrow, it started wheezing and it puffed up and is tight as a drum now.
> View attachment 7436593
> ...


Very nice build. I love the design to flip it.


----------



## Spenpet (Jun 16, 2021)

That is pretty incredible! i wish i had the space to do something like that (more permanent option). really impressive!



flybyjohn said:


> Just finished building my first target and filled it with clothing, and sheets. Built out of 5/4 treated decking boards that were in the cull bin in Home depot. I got a bail of clothes from the Salvation army for $100.00. They said it was around 1500 lbs. I think maybe closer to 1000 but still a lot of clothes. My wife and daughter already went through it and found quite a few high end coats and clothing that they are going to sell and make up the $100.00 I spent on the clothing (plus some things they want to keep for themselves).
> 
> I put on one face and made a tub out of visqueen plastic and an iron and put that in the box for a liner. I then started layering clothes until it was about 3 inches higher than the box sides. I then put another piece of visqueen plastic over the top and ironed down the sides to the plastic tub in the bottom. Basically made a bag that the clothes were in. I cut a small x in the plastic in the corner of the box and hooked my shop vac over it. I taped the hole when done. It shrunk the clothing down and was about 2" lower than the sides, so I layered in a few more blankets over the top of that and tucked the edges between the plastic bag and the sides of the target. I used a black blanket for the last layer and stapled the Third Hand Skin over that. Set it upright and shot an arrow into it. When I pulled the arrow, it started wheezing and it puffed up and is tight as a drum now.
> View attachment 7436593
> ...


----------



## Swamp69 (Sep 18, 2021)

thirdhandman said:


> View attachment 6695711
> 
> After building the 4'x4'x18'' frame I covered it with black plastic and then the Third Hand Archery 4'x4' skin was stapled to the corners. Notice how loose the skin looks. After getting it centered top and sides, I stapled every inch or two.
> View attachment 6695715
> ...


Wow that’s impressive nice work!


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

This target works great, is somewhat inexpensive compared to a store-bought target of the same size. If one ever does wear it out, Instead of buying a new target just reskin it for $35.


----------



## gameaholic (Sep 15, 2021)

Great idea


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We're now working on a DIY NASP practice target. NASP targets faces are about 31'' across with one bullseye in the middle. When the bullseye is worn out it's time to buy another one. 
We are making 3'x3' blanks to be put on 1''x6''x3' frame. Once finished and filled the archer can pin a paper target to the top right, then the top left, then the bottom right, bottom left, and last the middle. Each area will withstand over 1,000 shots. That will give the NASP shooters over 5,000 shots on each side. If they ever do wear it out, they will be able to buy a new set of skins and recover the target for $28.


----------



## Stubby20hunt (Sep 21, 2021)

yessir


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

We still need pictures and different sets of instructions. Header cards will be a while. In the meantime any AT'er who needs one without the fancy packaging, lol $25 a set. Just call me as they aren't on the website yet.


----------



## Gold54bs (Oct 24, 2021)

Wonder what type abuse these targets can stand up to shot wise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Gold54bs said:


> Wonder what type abuse these targets can stand up to shot wise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Gold54bs said:


> Wonder what type abuse these targets can stand up to shot wise
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When using field points that match the diameter of the arrows you can get about a thousand shots in a 4inch area before making a hole. So it really depends on how many spots you are using. On our Rag Bag which is the same material, you can get over 20,000 shots before wearing out all the aiming spots.


----------

